# Kitchen Cabinet Enhancement



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Just came back from an OB trip to Lake Shasta, CA. Nice trip included 4 days on the OR coast. Before the trip I whipped up a little mod that my good wife can't stop raving about. So I thought I'd share. It is a cabinet that sits where the TV is supposed to go. Since our TV is on a bracket on the end of the upper kitchen cabinets like many of you have done, this space was open for the taking. Basically it adds two drawers (you can never be too rich, to slim, or have too many drawers you know) and more importantly more than doubles the usable kitchen counter top (counter top was sorely lacking in our 27RSDS). To answer any questions as to where I got the counter top material, when I had our OB in for warranty repairs (front skin change out etc) they managed to spill some glue on our dinette table. They (Russ Dean) gave us a replacement. I managed to salvage enough of the old table to cut the top from. That being said you could make one with formica just as well. Just thought some might be interested. When we put the rear queen slide in to travel the cabinet rides on the floor. The thumb screw and dowels hold it in place so it doesn't move around when you operate the drawers and doesn't tip over when the drawers are opened. This is definitely DW's favorate mod to date. For pictures click the link. http://swanytoo.spaces.live.com/?_c11_Phot...mp;_c02_owner=1


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Man, that is sweet. I don't suppose you have a materials list and schematic. If not, that's okay just make mine with as close a match to the counter top color as you can.









That really is a top notch job and I really would like the specs if you have them - guaranteed that others will want them too when they see it. You may have a market if you wanted to sell them. Dibs on the first one off the line.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Sweet mod but your Equl-i-zer holder is one that I will have to make on my 25rs-s thanks for the idea.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice.







Since Moosegut already has dibs on #1 off the line, I'll call dibs on #2.







Currently I use a plastic set of drawers in that space and sit my TV on top of the drawers - gives me more storage space when needed and moves the TV up to a more comfortable viewing height. Your drawer set would work very nicely for the same purpose and look great too.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

that is a great mod.. It looks really nice, I want one too.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

SWEET mod! May have to look at that once we get the LCD hung from the top cabinet. I really like the fact that you get 2 additional drawers but that much usable counter space has to come in very handy.

Just out of curiosity, what is the weight of the add-on cabinet?

Paul


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll take #3!!!


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I LOVE this mod! Beachbum is gonna be SO happy when I tell him that I want one too!









Linda (Mrs. Beachbum)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That, Swany, is one of the coolest mods I have seen yet! Well done!








About how much clear space did you leave at the rear? Also, how is it for weight?

Man, if my DW sees this...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> SWEET mod! May have to look at that once we get the LCD hung from the top cabinet. I really like the fact that you get 2 additional drawers but that much usable counter space has to come in very handy.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the weight of the add-on cabinet?
> 
> Paul


Estimated 20# drawers empty. But that's why I bought the Dodge \ Cummins.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> That, Swany, is one of the coolest mods I have seen yet! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response, see replies below


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Man, that is sweet. I don't suppose you have a materials list and schematic. If not, that's okay just make mine with as close a match to the counter top color as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really don't know what to tell you for specs. Everything came from Home Depot. Used solid core 1/4" and 3/8" plywood. The styles are pine. The drawer fronts are "mf" something or other (pretend wood). The slides are 18" full extension rollers. Since you wont have a table to cut a top out of (well you really do I guess, but you probably don't want to cut it) use plywood and cover with Formica laminate. The dowels are 3/8". The thumbscrew is 1/4 20 X 1 and it screws into a blind nut underneath where the TV cable box goes. After that I just went out in my garage and hacked it out to fit the space. If you take an existing drawer out of your TT up to Home Depot or Lowe's they can whip you up a quart of matching paint. I don't have any plan that I worked from, just in my head (it was but I'm sure it's gone now).


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

That would be MDF or medium density fiberboard . It's kinda like thick cardboard made from left over parts so that can sell to make money on what would have been scrap, but thay call it recycled. If you (Swany) have a parts list for your hitch hanger please pass it my way. I do not know when you first posted that mod but I am still new to this list. Thanks. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Swany said:


> SWEET mod! May have to look at that once we get the LCD hung from the top cabinet. I really like the fact that you get 2 additional drawers but that much usable counter space has to come in very handy.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the weight of the add-on cabinet?
> 
> Paul


Estimated 20# drawers empty. But that's why I bought the Dodge \ Cummins.
[/quote]
So now that the DW has seen it and demanded I replicate, do I get to go out a buy a Diesel?!?!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Estimated 20# drawers empty. But that's why I bought the Dodge \ Cummins.


So now that the DW has seen it and demanded I replicate, do I get to go out a buy a Diesel?!?!








[/quote]
I would think so...seems to me that this mod is a package deal and both of you would get something you really want!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Estimated 20# drawers empty. But that's why I bought the Dodge \ Cummins.


So now that the DW has seen it and demanded I replicate, do I get to go out a buy a Diesel?!?!








[/quote]
I would think so...seems to me that this mod is a package deal and both of you would get something you really want!








[/quote]
The diesel is a required quid pro quo


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We each have our own diesels hers is the 95 tahoe and mine are 85 and 89 diesel subs. James


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Sweet mod but your Equl-i-zer holder is one that I will have to make on my 25rs-s thanks for the idea.


The material on the hitch storage gizmo is made from two pieces of 1 3/4 OD square tube (thin wall). You will need twice the length of one of your eq bars. Some 2 1/2" OD square tube for the part that the hitch goes into. If you buy 6" of it it will be plenty. The 2 1/2" fastens to the two 1 /34 tubes with a piece of 2 x 1/4 flat bar (if I had it to d again I would use the 1 and 3/4 square tube for this too). If you just follow the pictures you will find it pretty easy. After that a hack saw and some welding equipment. I no longer have an arc welder so when I fabbed it I tacked it together with my acetylin torch and took the whole thing TT and all to a little weld shop. They welded it up and welded it onto the battery box (not the tongue) angle irons under the tongue. They charged me $50. The easiest thing to do is throw your eq hitch into your truck and go to the steel place to be sure you get the right size square tubes. There is a short piece of round bar that is welded into holes that pass through the far end of the two 1 3/4 square tubes. this keeps the eq bar from passing through the tubes. Buy 6" or so of 3/8 round bar or just a long 3/8 bolt for this. The material is all mild steel. The trick is to cut your 2 X 1/4 flat bar at angles that cause the hitch shank to interfere with removal of the eq bars. That way when you install the locking shank pin the eq bars and the receiver are safe from sticky fingers. I have to store my TT in a public storage lot near my home. When I park it there I feel comfortable leaving the hitch equipment locked in the storage gizmo. In storage I usually put a plastic bag over it to keep the rain off and the rust down. To me the only thing that the eq hitch is good for is towing. When you are not towing it is just a pain in the neck! It is in the way in the garage, or beating the daylights out of the back of your truck. If you leave it installed in your TV it is a real shin banger and everything for a hundred yards around has grease on it. Since the pictures I have posted I have fabbed a simple handle on my hitch. It is just a bent loop (1X1/8 flat bar) drilled and tapped into the vertical part of the hitch shank at the balance point. I still get a little grease on two fingers (if I don't wear gloves) in getting the hitch from the TV to the storage hardware.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry but no hacksaw for me I use a Milwaukee cordless band saw and i have both mig and stick welders at work. I'll try to hit my steel supplier monday after work. Thanks James


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Sorry but no hacksaw for me I use a Milwaukee cordless band saw and i have both mig and stick welders at work. I'll try to hit my steel supplier monday after work. Thanks James


Actually I sawed it out with my saws all. Sounds like you are set up to go, I'm sure you will see my holder and raise me a little.


----------

